
Toward the next generation of programming tools - miki123211
https://www.oreilly.com/ideas/toward-the-next-generation-of-programming-tools
======
taylodl
I saw this 25 years ago in Digitalk's Visual Smalltalk Enterprise with the
PART Workbench. I've often wondered why this hasn't gone anywhere
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visual_Smalltalk_Enterprise](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visual_Smalltalk_Enterprise)).
Maybe it's the culture of free development software that started around that
time?

